# No mkfs?



## davidbrit2 (May 30, 2001)

Linux includes the command mkfs to create a file system on a disk, but it doesn't seem to be included with OS X/Darwin. Is there a comparable program that comes pre installed? I would rather use this with floppy disks, since the GUI formatter doesn't include things like ext2 filesystems, and a few others.


----------



## blb (May 30, 2001)

Yup, have a look at the manpage for newfs, I think that's what you're looking for.


----------



## davidbrit2 (May 30, 2001)

There we go. That should do nicely.


----------



## Toadstool (Jun 18, 2001)

Strange when you think that newfs is just a front end to mkfs.


----------

